# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Статистика VirusDetector  >  Отчет CyberHelper - статистика сервиса VirusDetector за период 29.09.2019 - 06.10.2019

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено карантинов: *14*, суммарный объем: *807* мб Извлечено файлов: *644*, суммарный объем: *1717* мб Признаны легитимными: *416* Признаны опасными или потенциально-опасными: *10*, в частности:
 c:\windows\system32\cpldapu\webbrowserpassview.exe - not-a-virus:HEUR:PSWTool.Win32.NetPass.gen, карантин 2796127077684E7B18DE7BB713E6A9A1 c:\programdata\kmsautos\kmsauto net.exe - HackTool.Win32.KMSAuto.fp, карантин 2796127077684E7B18DE7BB713E6A9A1 c:\windows\aact_tools\aact.exe - not-a-virus:UDS:RiskTool.Win64.ProcPatcher.a, карантин 42803A0A6466C5020813D9D615F30C4F c:\windows\temp\conhost.exe - Trojan.Win64.Miner.kau, карантин B7583BA26C3407C2AC7A1556B440C3A8 c:\windows\system\msinfo.exe - UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic, карантин B7583BA26C3407C2AC7A1556B440C3A8 c:\windows\debug\item.dat - UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic, карантин B7583BA26C3407C2AC7A1556B440C3A8 c:\windows\system32\csrs.exe - Trojan.Win64.Shelma.alw, карантин B7583BA26C3407C2AC7A1556B440C3A8 c:\windows\debug\ok.dat - UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic, карантин B7583BA26C3407C2AC7A1556B440C3A8 c:\windows\syswow64\csrs.exe - Trojan.Win64.Shelma.alw, карантин B7583BA26C3407C2AC7A1556B440C3A8 c:\users\user\desktop\ammyy admin\aa_v3.5.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.Ammyy.aqm, карантин F9B2C642077A55CE16433B467E69F6D2 Новые разновидности вредоносных программ, обнаруженные CyberHelper: *0*, в частности: Ожидают классификации: *218*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

